# My first soaps using my Lifeworks no-line mold.....yea!!!



## Pamela (Mar 25, 2012)

I got to unmold my first soaps from my Lifeworks mold....it was so exciting....I posted some pics of the process in the cp forum under no-line molds....(not sure how to attach that as a link...sorry).  This one is ginger lime and I added parsley powder....used the recommend amount just hope it wasn't too much....haven't used it before....does it change over time?  Going to make ginger peach next....can't wait!!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks lovely, great colour


----------



## Yvonne (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks wonderful, i love this color


----------



## saltydog (Mar 25, 2012)

Lovely green, great tops!


----------



## Pamela (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks everyone    I'm hoping the green stays....does anyone know what I will get over time with parsley powder?


----------



## semplice (Mar 25, 2012)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## judymoody (Mar 25, 2012)

Gorgeous!

I've heard that parsley powder is more stable than some other natural greens but I've never tried it.  Do let us know how it works out in the long term.

Glad you're happy with your mold.


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 25, 2012)

That is gorgeous!  :shock:


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice job!  I love the two-tone look.


----------



## serfmunke (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome! Now I need to try parsley powder :wink:


----------



## FOhoarder (Mar 27, 2012)

So beautiful!  I love green soaps.  Did you just grind up dried parsley in a coffee grinder to get powder?


----------



## Pamela (Mar 27, 2012)

no I ordered it from WSP but I bet you could do it yourself...it wasn't that expensive and you get a lot.  First time I've used it...hope it holds up   :?


----------



## LadyM (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: My first soaps using my Lifeworks no-line mold.....yea!!*

Hi Pamela,

I love your green soap so much, I wanted to see how the parsley powder held up?


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: My first soaps using my Lifeworks no-line mold.....yea!!*

Very pretty soap.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: My first soaps using my Lifeworks no-line mold.....yea!!*

wow love the green I hope it holds!! please do update us


----------

